
3jam Launches Virtual Numbers, Takes Google Voice Head-On - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/30/3jam-launches-virtual-numbers-takes-google-voice-head-on/
======
socratees
Telephony is one segment that requires more competition. The big players such
as AT&T are so smug they even knockout Google Voice out of the app store. This
trend has to change. And, I wouldn't mind paying for a Google Voice or a 3Jam
subscription service. And, as long as it helps improve competition, it
benefits us in the longer run. We should have more start ups focus on
telephony related apps. What do you think?

